# Recruiting of extra radio officers following outbreak of war in 1939



## nickwilson89 (May 25, 2014)

I have just discovered a third cousin who found himself the Second Radio Officer on a 1912 built tramp, the S.S. Creefield in October 1940 and lost his life with the rest of the crew when she was torpedoed in the NW Approaches bound for Glasgow. She ws carrying 5600 tons of ore and reportedly had a top speed of around nine knots.

My cousin was 24 years old and his family had no connections with the sea. I am guessing he may not have been fit enough to join the armed forces and was offered training as a sparks as an alternative. Does this sound plausible?

Nick


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I believe the MN had fitness standards...all ships had to keep a H24 watch during the war...so this meant a LOT more R/Os were required, and there was no time for the normal training course: they introduced a basic ticket, called the special...


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I believe the ship you refer to is CREEKIRK torpedoed and sunk with all hands, 19 October 1940.
I don’t agree about the fitness guess as I have found out that he joined the Post Office in August 1936 as a radio operator and a year later in 1937 joined the Merchant Navy as a young 20 year old – that is if I have guessed correctly that he was Michael West.
Happy to tell you more about his service if it is the correct man.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Hugh MacLean said:


> I believe the ship you refer to is CREEKIRK torpedoed and sunk with all hands, 19 October 1940.
> I don’t agree about the fitness guess as I have found out that he joined the Post Office in August 1936 as a radio operator and a year later in 1937 joined the Merchant Navy as a young 20 year old – that is if I have guessed correctly that he was Michael West.
> Happy to tell you more about his service if it is the correct man.
> Regards
> Hugh


I got a Special in June 1943 and joined Blue Funnel a week later.

Ian


----------



## nickwilson89 (May 25, 2014)

Thank you Troppo, Ian and Hugh for the mountian of information you have hared with me. I knew when I typed i Creefield I had a feeling I had the wrong name so thanks for the correction. Michael John Willoughby West is the right man. Born to William Willoughby West, actor and his wife Daisie Marie Mitchell of Tooting, South London. c.1904

My assumption that he was unfit to fight was way off the mark and I I did not mean to infer anything when I remarked he made the MN his second choice. I am a failed RN candidate myself. Thank God.

Yes, Ian, I would like to learn more about his career as I am revising a long, long history of my grandmother's family and he was a grand nephew of hers

Nick


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Nick,

Michael John Willoughby West – Dis. A – R164531. b. 21.7.1917, London. Second Radio Officer.
161859 - HIGHLAND PRINCESS - 19.11.1937 
166354 – ZURMAND – 4.3.1938
133032 – CREEKIRK – 13.6.1938
133032 – CREEKIRK – 9.7.40
Lost at sea 19 October 1940 when CREEKIRK was torpedoed and sunk BY U-101 (Fritz Frauenheim)
while sailing in convoy SC-7.

His medal file is held at Kew in piece BT 395/1/102780 and can be downloaded for free if you sign in to the site. I can tell you he was awarded the 1939-45 Star, Atlantic Star and the War Medal. 

If you wish to send me your email address via private conversation I will send you on the cards I have for him.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## nickwilson89 (May 25, 2014)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Michael John Willoughby West – Dis. A – R164531. b. 21.7.1917, London. Second Radio Officer.
> 161859 - HIGHLAND PRINCESS - 19.11.1937
> ...


Thank you Hugh. Yes, I am interested and shall send you my email address separately

Nick


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Michael John Willoughby West – Dis. A – R164531. b. 21.7.1917, London. Second Radio Officer.
> 161859 - HIGHLAND PRINCESS - 19.11.1937
> ...


Extracted FROM MY BOOK *SHIPPING COMPANY LOSSES OF THE SECOND WORLD WAR *
​18 October
_Boekelo_ (Du.) Damaged by U.100 (Kptlt. Joachim Schepke).
_Blairspey_ Damaged by U.101 (Kptlt. Fritz Frauenheim).
_Creekirk _(Captain E. Robilliard). By U.101. All 36 died.
_Carsbreck_ Damaged by U.38 (Kptlt. Heinrich Liebe).
_Beatus_ (Captain W.L. Brett). By U.46 (Oblt. Engelbert Endrass). All 37 picked up by HMS _Bluebel_l.
_Convallaria_ (Swed.) By U.46. Crew picked up by the sloop HMS _Fowey_ (Lt. C.G. de L. Bush) and landed at Greenock.
_Gunborg _(Swed). By U.46. All 23 picked up by HMS _Bluebell.
Fiscus_ (Captain E. Williams). By U.99. Thirty-eight died and 1 man later found on floating debris and taken into a lifeboat containing men from the _Snefjeld _(Nor). All rescued by the corvette HMS _Clematis_ (Cdr. Y.M. Cleeves) on the 23rd.
_Empire Miniver_ (Captain R. Smith). By U.99. Three died and 35 picked up by HMS _Bluebell_.
_Niritos _(Gr). By U.99. One died and 27 survived. 
19 October
_Blairspey_. Straggling when damaged by U.100, but her cargo of timber kept her afloat and she was towed to the Clyde on the 25th.
_Assyrian_ (Captain R.S. Kearon) By U.101. Seventeen died. Thirty-four picked up by the sloop HMS _Leith_ (Cdr. R.C. Allen) and landed at Liverpool.
_Soesterberg_ (Du.) By U.101. Six died and 19 picked up by HMS _Leith.
Shekatika_. (Captain R. Paterson). By U.123 (Kptlt. Karl-Heinz Moehle). All 36 picked up by HMS _Fowey_.
_Clintonia_. See under STAG LINE.
_Empire Brigade_ (Captain S.W. Parks). Six died and 35 picked up by HMS _Fowey_. 
_Snefjeld _(Nor) (Captain Finn Skage). By U.99. All 21 picked up by HMS _Clematis_.
_Thalia_ (Gr). By U.99. Twenty-two died and 4 survived.
_Boekelo_ (Du.) By U.123 when stopped to pick up survivors of the _Beatus_. All 25 picked up by HMS _Fowey_.


----------

